
Solve This Math Problem, Win a Million Bucks - kjhughes
http://newsfeed.time.com/2013/06/11/solve-this-math-problem-win-a-million-bucks/?hpt=hp_t3
======
calhoun137
I came across this rather amusing discussion on google groups:
[https://groups.google.com/forum/?hl=en&fromgroups#!topic/sci...](https://groups.google.com/forum/?hl=en&fromgroups#!topic/sci.math/Mc2aYUCnQ_U)

